# waterfowl survey



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a simple poll with pretty straight forward question for everyone. Which 2 of the following do you think would best benefit our sport at this time?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

is there/can there be a provision that would allow a state habitat stamp to go directly to waterfowl habitat and not end up in the slush fund?

it'd be nice to see some rest area food plots to keep the birds during the lean times of the year on wma's.

i really like the idea of the waterfowl ID course. Maybe there'd be less pelicans mistakenly shot at FB.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It's easy to figure that there are large numbers of mud motor runners on here.

Birds just don't seem to stick around as long as they used to. When do you think that you mm folks will run yourselves out? I wondered how long it would take back when it was ATV's.....it took a lot longer than what I thought it would. I used to have to hike further and further off the trails to where there wasn't too many areas that were far from a ATV trail or road. 
Probably won't be much different with mm's. It will be waaaaaaay screwed up by then though, probably beyond recovery. 
Don't worry about it though......live for the moment, we'll pick up the pieces or simply put a grave marker on the hole we dug ourselves later.

Think I'm full of ****? I nor anyone else needs to have a crystal ball to predict the obvious.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Every wma needs 2 rest areas where nobody is allowed. These rest areas need to be hunted on a rotating schedule so birds don't just raft up and never leave. When one is hunted the other is closed and vice versa.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Kdub said:


> Every wma needs 2 rest areas where nobody is allowed. These rest areas need to be hunted on a rotating schedule so birds don't just raft up and never leave. When one is hunted the other is closed and vice versa.


I like this idea, but are many of the WMAs big enough to close off two areas? I think the biggest problem is phrag. The stuff is acting like a boa constrictor to waterfowlers. It has pushed us all together, and forced many areas that were once productive for birds to be choked off. Open up all the areas that have phrag in them now, and the some of the issues with motor boats will more or less go away.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Chaser said:


> Kdub said:
> 
> 
> > Every wma needs 2 rest areas where nobody is allowed. These rest areas need to be hunted on a rotating schedule so birds don't just raft up and never leave. When one is hunted the other is closed and vice versa.
> ...


Loss of area is a huge problem and needs to be addressed I agree. If some frag can be removed then those areas can be rest areas. Rest areas need not be huge just somewhere birds can get away.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I only voted for one thing on this poll, and it is the full blown war on phrag. I believe this would resolve many issues. One more thing, the cows did a great job grazing at FB this summer, there are areas that have opened up and will provide opportunity for hunters this season.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> It's easy to figure that there are large numbers of mud motor runners on here.
> 
> Birds just don't seem to stick around as long as they used to. When do you think that you mm folks will run yourselves out? I wondered how long it would take back when it was ATV's.....it took a lot longer than what I thought it would. I used to have to hike further and further off the trails to where there wasn't too many areas that were far from a ATV trail or road.
> Probably won't be much different with mm's. It will be waaaaaaay screwed up by then though, probably beyond recovery.
> ...


 -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- -O\__- ......are you done yet?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> It's easy to figure that there are large numbers of mud motor runners on here.
> 
> Birds just don't seem to stick around as long as they used to. When do you think that you mm folks will run yourselves out? I wondered how long it would take back when it was ATV's.....it took a lot longer than what I thought it would. I used to have to hike further and further off the trails to where there wasn't too many areas that were far from a ATV trail or road.
> Probably won't be much different with mm's. It will be waaaaaaay screwed up by then though, probably beyond recovery.
> ...


You and John must have taken the same statistics classes, there are far more non boat hunters on this forum than MM guys, it just seems that way to you and paddler because the majority of forum visitors do not share your beliefs or views.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Jimmy, I spell it "Jon". And you left off the "r" in your poll.

I think 1BandMan is spot on. A new technology has been unleashed on our marshes, and the Division has done very little to measure or limit their impact. How long will it take to put restrictions in place? IMO, as soon as the MM was introduced into Utah's public marshes, monitoring their impact should have been instituted, and sensible restrictions were a fait accompli. It's going to happen, the question is when. Will the Wildlife Board and Division act now or wait another five years?

If you talk to the public land managers, they'll tell you the ATV is the worst thing ever to happen to our mountains. If left unrestricted, MMs will be seen in the same light in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Jimmy, I spell it "Jon". And you left off the "r" in your poll.
> 
> If you talk to the public land managers, they'll tell you the ATV is the worst thing ever to happen to our mountains. If left unrestricted, MMs will be seen in the same light in the not-too-distant future.


Not everyone has a PHD :roll: But I will remember to spell it right next time, oh BTW, mine is spelled Jimmie, not Jimmy. 

That's funny we talk to quite a few WMA managers, no seems to think they are the worst thing ever to happen to our marshs, guess they don't have as much in common with ATV's as you hope.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't have a PhD. I have a BA, an MA and an MD. I'll spell it Jimmie from now on.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> I don't have a PhD. I have a BA, an MA and an MD.


Well lah-dee freakin' dah!!!

If this is a resume, then I have a B.S., J.A.F.O. certificate, jelly of the month club enrollment, KFC, and a library card. 

I have yet to see the boats stacked up gunwale to gunwale on what is left of our phragmites choked marshes. MM boats are not the problem here. FYI, I am a walk in hunter.

1. Birds need undisturbed habitat (i.e., rest areas) to remain in an area for as long as required to 'refuel' to continue their migration.

2. Invasive phragmites is taking away that habitat, locally affecting our GSL marshes.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to echo what woollybugger said. Right on the money.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

"Birds just don't seem to stick around as long as they used to. When do you think that you mm folks will run yourselves out? I wondered how long it would take back when it was ATV's.....it took a lot longer than what I thought it would. I used to have to hike further and further off the trails to where there wasn't too many areas that were far from a ATV trail or road.
Probably won't be much different with mm's. It will be waaaaaaay screwed up by then though, probably beyond recovery.
Don't worry about it though......live for the moment, we'll pick up the pieces or simply put a grave marker on the hole we dug ourselves later.

Think I'm full of ****? I nor anyone else needs to have a crystal ball to predict the obvious."

+1,000,000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^we have now found puppet #3^^^


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

You forgot, Tex is a puppet as well and he took the number 3 spot. 10tenner is puppet 4 if were keeping things straight here.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4 times there for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

10Tenner said:


> HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4 times there for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


glad to see you can count :O||: ...we've got another rocket scientist on our hands!!



1BandMan said:


> You forgot, Tex is a puppet as well and he took the number 3 spot. 10tenner is puppet 4 if were keeping things straight here.


sorry my bad  i wasnt aware Tex is a puppet. hes not near as vocal as the others. we can count him tho, which brings your army to a grand total of 4. which by puppet #1s calculations, comes to 80% of utah waterfowlers.... thats some pretty creative number crunching!! o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 10Tenner said:
> 
> 
> > HAS HAPPENED AT ONE OF THE SPOTS I HUNTED, BLOWN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


No statistics, no number crunching.......just plain ol' common sense would usually have people making some adjustments.

Critters whether they walk, crawl, slither, fly,... whatever, don't appreciate humans cruising up on them at fast speeds with louder than hell internal combustion engines. If you know otherwise, please inform me.

Living organisms won't being living much longer being pulverized by tires, propellers, or the like.

Yup, working at MIT and being a rocket scientist along with Paddler, Tex, and 10ten has given me this incredibly wonderful incite with this incredibly technical subject.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

critters dont like being shot at. infact, they dont even like humans around them at all. trust me, during hunting season, MMs are the least of their worries. 

honestly, how much growing of aquatic plants happens after october 1st? seems like the growing season is pretty much done by then. so MMs really arent hurting the growing of anything during hunting season. theres a reason why the WMAs are shut down to ANY KIND OF HUMAN ACTIVITY for most of the year. it just so happens that during that time, is when all the growing of vegitation and growing of animals is taking place. theres a reason why there is hunting in the fall and winter and not in the spring and summer months.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> critters dont like being shot at. infact, they dont even like humans around them at all. trust me, during hunting season, MMs are the least of their worries.
> 
> honestly, how much growing of aquatic plants happens after october 1st? seems like the growing season is pretty much done by then. so MMs really arent hurting the growing of anything during hunting season. theres a reason why the WMAs are shut down to ANY KIND OF HUMAN ACTIVITY for most of the year. it just so happens that during that time, is when all the growing of vegitation and growing of animals is taking place. theres a reason why there is hunting in the fall and winter and not in the spring and summer months.


Shooting at them is indeed disturbance. I've yet to see the ultimate shooting disturbance of someone running through 5 or 10 miles of the forest or marsh at 10 to 30 mph shooting their gun rapid fire to recreate the noise of an ATV or mm. Comparison between the two? Yup they are both disturbances, but I have a guess which one would cause the most amount of problems.

Using your statistics and number crunching, you should also be able to take your ATV, truck, tractor, whatever through the forest after October 1st during hunting season as well, as the forest is done growing by then too. Good luck to you on persuading others that this would be OK and reopening areas for ATV, 4x4, tractor, whatever use in the forest lands. Marsh vs. Forest? Ya, there are some differences, but not to the extreme your saying there is. Ripping up the marsh in October or any other time isn't a good idea period.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Shooting at them is indeed disturbance. I've yet to see the ultimate shooting disturbance of someone running through 5 or 10 miles of the forest or marsh at 10 to 30 mph shooting their gun rapid fire to recreate the noise of an ATV or mm. Comparison between the two? Yup they are both disturbances, but I have a guess which one would cause the most amount of problems.
> 
> Using your statistics and number crunching, you should also be able to take your ATV, truck, tractor, whatever through the forest after October 1st during hunting season as well, as the forest is done growing by then too. Good luck to you on persuading others that this would be OK and reopening areas for ATV, 4x4, tractor, whatever use in the forest lands. Marsh vs. Forest? Ya, there are some differences, but not to the extreme your saying there is. Ripping up the marsh in October or any other time isn't a good idea period.


Have you ever been on Unit 1 at Ogden Bay? That pond is CRAWLING with mud motors. I took this picture yesterday on the youth hunt. The whole pond is covered in this crap. I spent an hour cleaning it off my weights while I was picking up decoys. With the thousands of mud boats that have run through there over the years, don't you think this stuff would be gone if your theory was correct?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > critters dont like being shot at. infact, they dont even like humans around them at all. trust me, during hunting season, MMs are the least of their worries.
> ...


have you not ever experienced opening weekend?? there is way more noise made in the marsh from gunfire then there is from MMs and airboats! you honestly believe that the noise of a MM runs ducks out of an area faster then being shot at?!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Swaner said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting at them is indeed disturbance. I've yet to see the ultimate shooting disturbance of someone running through 5 or 10 miles of the forest or marsh at 10 to 30 mph shooting their gun rapid fire to recreate the noise of an ATV or mm. Comparison between the two? Yup they are both disturbances, but I have a guess which one would cause the most amount of problems.
> ...


You sound just like the early ATV users. "You cant even tell where I've been in the forest on my ATV unless I drive back over the top of the same place I've driven over and over."

"ATV's do not harm undergrowth, with the balloon tires and weight displacement over such a large area, no harm is ever done to the forest floor."

I could go on and on. It's time folks. There's too many of us to be stupid about our future.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

how many times do you hunt waterfowl a year? i mean actually hunt. not just go drive around to see whats there. road duck hunting doesnt count.

on another note, do you really think the state is about to do something that will make them take HUGE cuts from money they recieve every year from mud motor and airboat guys? every MM or airboat built means more money for them. i dont think they are wanting to shoot themselves in the foot on purpose o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":354ekx2k]critters dont like being shot at. infact, they dont even like humans around them at all. trust me, during hunting season, MMs are the least of their worries.
> ...


have you not ever experienced opening weekend?? there is way more noise made in the marsh from gunfire then there is from MMs and airboats! you honestly believe that the noise of a MM runs ducks out of an area faster then being shot at?![/quote:354ekx2k]

And your the one that accused paddler, Tex and 10er of attending MIT and working for NASA.

The only possible comparison of gunfire and mudmotors you could even come close to is the opening day.

You ain't just $h!tting that I believe mm noise runs ducks out of an area faster than being shot at. 
To compare the two equally everyone would have to trade in their regular autos and other shotguns for one of these: 



They'd also have to pack out 3 cases of shells and shoot every single one of them every single time they went out to compare to a mud motor.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

guns echo for miles... if im in the middle of the turpin unit, i cant hear a MM fire up at the launch and start in to the marsh. but i can hear a gun go off from that far!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> how many times do you hunt waterfowl a year? i mean actually hunt. not just go drive around to see whats there. road duck hunting doesnt count.
> 
> on another note, do you really think the state is about to do something that will make them take HUGE cuts from money they recieve every year from mud motor and airboat guys? every MM or airboat built means more money for them. i dont think they are wanting to shoot themselves in the foot on purpose o-||


What the heck difference do you think it makes on how many times I go out. 
The only time I worry about how many times someone hunts per year is I get thinking that the guys who hunt a whole bunch better be giving back as much or more than they are taking.

I probably went out 30+ times last year.

Aaaaaaand........ya, if the DWR looks at dollar signs they'll ignore the ducks like they ignored the deer and then you and I will, as I already mentioned, can put a grave marker on the hole we dug ourselves. The DWR and the state are money rather than logic or consious driven. I have no hope that they will intervene unless the sportsmen demand it.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> guns echo for miles... if im in the middle of the turpin unit, i cant hear a MM fire up at the launch and start in to the marsh. but i can hear a gun go off from that far!


Ummmmmm......uhhhhhhhhhh. If you cant hear a mm fire up and its less than couple of miles away you need to take the hearing protection or whatever it may be out of your ears. A shotgun blast and many mm's are, I bet equals in the marsh as far as loudness goes. I'll bet they put out similar decibel levels. 
*The difference is and the disturbance issue is that, again, mm's travel for miles into the marsh at 10 to 30 mph's. This journey may last two or three to 15 to 20 minutes friggin long, no stoppng between, EVER. How the hell do you compare the two?????????? *


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > how many times do you hunt waterfowl a year? i mean actually hunt. not just go drive around to see whats there. road duck hunting doesnt count.
> ...


in all reality, the majority of the sportsmen are FOR the use of boats when waterfowling. the numbers dont lie (unless they are numbers created by the puppets). laws and rules within reason have been put in place for MMs to regulate things for many different reasons. the state is all about money, for the right or wrong reasons, however you wanna look at it, they wont shut down the use of MMs.

the hunting doesnt sucks, its actually really good. each year it keeps getting better and better in my opinion because i learn more and more about ducks evey time i go.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > guns echo for miles... if im in the middle of the turpin unit, i cant hear a MM fire up at the launch and start in to the marsh. but i can hear a gun go off from that far!
> ...


less then a couple miles away? have you ever been out turpin dike? its more then just a couple miles away. MMs arent that loud. but how would you even know what a person can hear out past bridge 4??? you have probably never been out there.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":36wjnv0a]how many times do you hunt waterfowl a year? i mean actually hunt. not just go drive around to see whats there. road duck hunting doesnt count.
> ...


in all reality, the majority of the sportsmen are FOR the use of boats when waterfowling. the numbers dont lie (unless they are numbers created by the puppets). laws and rules within reason have been put in place for MMs to regulate things for many different reasons. the state is all about money, for the right or wrong reasons, however you wanna look at it, they wont shut down the use of MMs.

the hunting doesnt sucks, its actually really good. each year it keeps getting better and better in my opinion because i learn more and more about ducks evey time i go.[/quote:36wjnv0a]

Boat numbers are indeed increasing, attempting to keep up with what is left, your right, but the numbers of boats arent' close to the number of people who hunt without. So your statistics and number crunching is way fugged up there. It's time for folks to take back the marsh and for the mm runners to share the marsh.

What regulation are you talking about in regards to mm's???? There definitely needs to be some, but............thats what I'm waiting/hoping for.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen"wyz891u]guns echo for miles... if im in the middle of the turpin unit, i cant hear a MM fire up at the launch and start in to the marsh. but i can hear a gun go off from that far!
> ...


less then a couple miles away? have you ever been out turpin dike? its more then just a couple miles away. MMs arent that loud. but how would you even know what a person can hear out past bridge 4??? you have probably never been out there.[/quotewyz891u]

It would be interesting how many decibels a mm puts out compared to a shotgun blast, but again............even if mm's were quiet *(which they are not)* to compare the two everyone would have to have 3 cases of shells and a fully automatic shotgun running through the marsh at 10-30 miles per hour for 2 to 15 miles. Sorry, no comparison. Mud motors rule when it comes to marsh disturbance.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> glad to see you can count :O||: ...we've got another rocket scientist on our hands!!


No rocket scientist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

10Tenner said:


> > glad to see you can count :O||: ...we've got another rocket scientist on our hands!!
> 
> 
> No rocket scientist, but have counted up to 594 geese and 59 bands!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 dude, parking is illegal! foiles got busted for it, so dont think it cant happen to you  jk

congrats? :roll: i'll betcha most of those 594 geese and 59 bands werent killed in public marshes!! :O•-: so is there really room to brag?

i dont have anything against hunting private land, i do it evey chance i get. its just harder and takes more luck/skill to kill them where they get shot at every day :mrgreen:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Boat numbers are indeed increasing, attempting to keep up with what is left, your right, but the numbers of boats arent' close to the number of people who hunt without. So your statistics and number crunching is way fugged up there. It's time for folks to take back the marsh and for the mm runners to share the marsh.most mms arent just going out with 1 person. they are taking 2+ people out every trip. so the numbers are hard to figure, but if you want to get an accurate count, you need to take that into consideration

What regulation are you talking about in regards to mm's???? There definitely needs to be some, but............thats what I'm waiting/hoping for.[/quote5c7ap02]
i cant run a MM every where i want. theres only certain places im allowed to take mine.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Respond to mud motor disturbance Shaun.
It wonder how many decibels a mm puts out compared to a shotgun blast. Even if mm's were quiet (which they are not) to compare shooting to mm disturbance everyone would have to have 3 cases of shells and a fully automatic shotgun running through the marsh at 10-30 miles per hour for 2 to 15 miles. Sorry, no comparison. Mud motors rule when it comes to marsh disturbance.

Also, where cant you take your mm? Most folks I've watched don't worry about much.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

how is it any different than the noise the airplanes make when they fly over FB!?! are you telling me MMs make more noise than those things? why dont you push to have the airport shut down while youre at it because they must also disturb the birds!

you must not know very much about these things you hate so bad. i have a big boat, with a big engine and i cant run in less than 5" of water. my boat isnt a super marsh ATV. when you think about it, in my boat im limited to a very small part of the marsh as far as run-able places are concerned. they help me access places better, but people with feet can go way farther than i can.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> how is it any different than the noise the airplanes make when they fly over FB!?! are you telling me MMs make more noise than those things? why dont you push to have the airport shut down while youre at it because they must also disturb the birds!


No shizzle? Airplanes running through the marsh? Whollly fugg, I guess I've not been there when there's been that low buzzing and commercial aircraft landing and crashing in the marsh.

Commercial aircraft buzzing, crashing and landing in the marsh should be also banned.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Whollly fugg, .


only in utah... :roll:

thats honestly the best reponse you can come up with? you know they make more noise. but that somehow doesnt count in your mind.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Whollly fugg, .
> ...


I can't write **** on the forum, it would be automatically edited.......see, edited.

Since when do aircraft buzz through the marsh......short of an airboat? Ya, those things are noisey too.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

an airboat doesnt have **** on a commercial aircraft...

they fly over it every day.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoa, dude. You spout off about rocket scientists..........

Since when do planes fly* in* the marsh????????????

I swear reading somewhere that they needed to stay at a certain altitude. I've never seen a airplane fly through the marsh.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

whatever. im done arguing with you. ill be sure to wave next time i fly past you in my boat....


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> whatever. im done arguing with you. ill be sure to wave next time i fly past you in my boat....


Oh......how the *entitlement* rages on, just like so many other mm runners on here.

I was going to ask you what you gave back to the sport and marsh. I see so much being taken on here I don't think it would be bragging. I'll show you my resume if you show me yours.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > whatever. im done arguing with you. ill be sure to wave next time i fly past you in my boat....
> ...


a few folks so called entitlement is common sense to majority of us!

Shooting and hunter access all contribute to the pressure that blows birds out of the WMA.
Numerous times I have watched boats scare up rafts of ducks, and I have also watched numerous walk-in hunters shoot out into those rafts from the dike hoping to scare them up (which BTW is stupid as he*l), sometimes the birds roll right back into the pond, other times they leave out for the day.

I have saw some of my favorite hole here on the local WMA blown out by over shooting, and yes honest to god they are holes that cannot be accessed by a boat of any kind. No one can blame that on the mud motor folks. I do hope you realize that overshooting a hole will blow out the birds faster than anything, well if you had half a brain you would.

Yet you few seem set on punishing select groups for a problem everyone contributes to, seems to me the answer to this problem lies in rest areas, limiting the days you can hunt on the WMA's like they do down south, Lets not forget that 15 shell limit they have either, it keeps down the skybusting.

Would that make you guys happy cause it da*n sure works to lower hunter pressure, I can tell you that from personal experience.

You guys do realize it is called hunting versus shooting because you have to hunt the birds not just wonder out to the same spot every day and shoot a limit like a driven shoot, right?


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be all for a UWR invasive and noxious weed program. While Phragmites our a major concern there are also a lot of other invasive and noxious species that need to be controlled as well. 

The Division and FFSL need to purchase a helicopter capable of spraying and controlling noxious and invasive plants and a whole lot of aqua neat to deal with the phragmites in one swift blow. Also a large batwing mower for there Wetland softtracs since they can't seem to get any burn permits.

I would also support a rest area in every WMA it is a must have to keep birds around and those that have mentioned that it should be rotated I would not suggest that birds tend to imprint on area's that our safe havens to them and will go back to those area's year after year. Having open water roosting closed rest area's with high quality habitat managed for feeding area's that our open to hunting in close proximety is where it is at.

Mudmotor ,Canoes, Airboats or Billy Bobs innertube whatever is a disturbance on birds. But all of it is a low impact that just allows people to access more remote area's of the marsh than previously before which equates to more hunting pressure. 

If you ban boats in an area hunting pressure is going to go down because you have elimanted a user group thusly hunting pressure. Why should we single out one user group and blame them for what we see as problem instead of as a waterfowl hunting community say hey we need to reduce hunting pressure as a hunting community. I would highly recommend a split season with a two week rest during the hunting season. Reduce the Daily bag limit. Enforce a strict 2 day bag limit and change the law to consumed not to your residence. All or in part would have an effect on hunting pressure while not single out one group and not reducing hunting oppurtinity. 

So Spray Me
Phragmites


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen said:
> ...


What? Driven shoot?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> I would be all for a UWR invasive and noxious weed program. While Phragmites our a major concern there are also a lot of other invasive and noxious species that need to be controlled as well.
> 
> The Division and FFSL need to purchase a helicopter capable of spraying and controlling noxious and invasive plants and a whole lot of aqua neat to deal with the phragmites in one swift blow. Also a large batwing mower for there Wetland softtracs since they can't seem to get any burn permits.
> 
> ...


And........If mm users were eliminated, they'd just become what they seem to have preached, unless they are all hypocrites. They would become better exercised foot soldiers that wouldn't mind hoofing it 10+ miles out to their honey holes as they've told everyone else to, piece of cake, no problemo, I say if its that easy, what are we arguing about??????? Voluntarily scrap your boats and mm's out and lets hit the marsh.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Driven shoot?


It's a canned bird shoot, you set in one place with a couple of gun loaders and blast away as either a big group drivers push the birds to you or they release them and flush them right to you, it not very sporting, but its da*n sure fun to blast away. I only mentioned it because a lot you guys sound like you expect similar results when you hunt ducks.

FTR, I haven't owned a MM for 3 years, but I will be getting one again sooner or later. But I refuse to remain silent and let you guys wholly blame them for something that everyone's contributes to.

When I say I know you are dead wrong on MM's being the main culprit in blowing birds out the WMA I'm going off talking to numerous hunters from all groups along while spending over 50 days in the marsh last year, not to mention years of hunting experience.

In fact, your revilement argument that only MM's needs restrictions just reinforces to everyone who reads your posts how screwed up your thinking is, The more Jon and you post the more you alienate all the hunter groups, the vast majority of folks do not appreciate your big brother knows best attitudes. Again I came to this conclusion from talking to numerous folks at different venues, you should take that advice you gave to Jon earlier and just stop posting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there a way you can vote twice for the same option?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Is there a way you can vote twice for the same option?


Your guess is a good as mine, I had a hard enough time getting the poll to work. :lol:


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> MM's are a huge disturbance to the marsh. It is more than likely that they destroy aquatic vegitation (food source for ducks and geese) as well and at minimum create water quality issues, ripping up and stirring the bottom endlessly.


What do you think a couple of thousand ducks geese and swans do as well as invasive carp? I guarantee you that carp cause more problems for the above mention issues than all the mud motors in the state combined. You may have me on the disturbance part and hunting pressure from Mud Motors, and Airboats but to say there destroying habitat and causing a major decline in the ecosystem is crazy.

I have been hunting in Utah for 30 years starting this season. I also have a business that revolves around creating and managing wetland habitats for,local and Federal goverment agencies, and private businees. If I thought for a second there where destroying habitat I would be doing something about it.

Want better duck hunting in utah

1.Spraying phragmites and controlling other invasive noxious weeds 
2. Reducing Hunting Pressure without Reducing Hunting oppurtinity, by Reducing daily Bag limits, Split Seasons, Open Water Rest Area's, and Enforcing possesion limits.

So Spray Me!
Phragmites


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey I did my part yesterday, I whacked a 20+ lb carp with my MM prop. The tail of my motor jumped clean out of the water and I told everyone "I think I hit a carp" I turned the boat around and sure enough the biggest carp I have ever seen was floating dead. See MM's are actually good for the marsh!


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hey I did my part yesterday, I whacked a 20+ lb carp with my MM prop. The tail of my motor jumped clean out of the water and I told everyone "I think I hit a carp" I turned the boat around and sure enough the biggest carp I have ever seen was floating dead. See MM's are actually good for the marsh!


Lol is that simular to offsetting your carbon footprint but only marsh style?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Swaner said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


I think you missed my point. My point is that thousands of boats have run through the area and there really has been no impact on the "SAV" growth. If anything, maybe we're helping...kinda like tilling up the soil in your garden before planting :lol:

Regardless, arguing with you guys is like arguing with a 3 year old. You argue for the sake of argument and never really present any compelling evidence that you are right. Good luck getting this agenda of yours passed with that sorry approach.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There are a far less percentage of mm runners vs. other hunting methods. 
It's time to take back the marsh and/or the mm runners to share the marsh!!!!!

And........If mm users were eliminated, they'd just become what they have preached, unless they are all hypocrites. 
They would simply become better exercised foot soldiers that wouldn't mind hoofing it 10+ miles out to their honey holes as they've told everyone else to........... piece of cake, no problemo, I say if its that easy, what are we arguing about??????? Voluntarily scrap your boats and mm's out and lets hit the marsh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> There are a far less percentage of mm runners vs. other hunting methods.
> It's time to take back the marsh and/or the mm runners to share the marsh!!!!!


interesting play on words for the use of "Share"
lets share the marsh by restricting, outlawing, and prohibiting another user group. but somehow the marsh is already being shared by the fact that a guy who wants to paddle can take his boat anywhere in the marsh he wants to. ?????

the argument of mudmotors in our marshes is a very dynamic topic. yet it is as if a 3 year old kid holding a paddle is crying over someone being in the sand box with him.

A few of the variables missed in the "weak" "share the marsh" argument are (but not limited to):
invasive plants _(phrag)_
invasive animals _(crap)_
migrating species that come and go all by themselves _(how do you account in the argument for a species that is so ever so changing.) _
water quality
water quantity!!!! _ (how big is this variable? we have been in a drought for the last several years and i would say that has effected the number of birds that stay around for awhile when they show up in mid august and leave rather quickly.) _

also if the argument is truly about how noisy mud motors are then how the heck does anyone shoot a duck with airboats driving around? last i heard one of them you had to ride in it with ear muffs.

once again this argument is VERY dynamic! are mud motors a problem? i dont know, its not that people use them that is the problem in my eyes. the level of frequency is what MAY present the concern for me at this point. and that frequency is a concern of overcrowding. how do you maintain a "quality hunt" that is what i feel this argument is about. nothing to really do with Mudmotors at all!!!!!! I am still yet to see this argument hold any water, but as time moves on it will be interesting as the # of boats increase.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> There are a far less percentage of mm runners vs. other hunting methods.
> It's time to take back the marsh and/or the mm runners to share the marsh!!!!!
> 
> And........If mm users were eliminated, they'd just become what they have preached, unless they are all hypocrites.
> They would simply become better exercised foot soldiers that wouldn't mind hoofing it 10+ miles out to their honey holes as they've told everyone else to........... piece of cake, no problemo, I say if its that easy, what are we arguing about??????? Voluntarily scrap your boats and mm's out and lets hit the marsh!!!!!!!!!


So say that for some reason MM our banned from WMA would that put more pressure on places that our more conducive to walk in hunters? What about other area's that may still be open to MM would that put more pressure on those areas as well? I still don't see the ecology problems associated with MM use that you contend our happening, compared to phragmites and carp there not even on the same level.

I still will contend that MM our a tool and contribute to hunting pressure, but so does goretex, thinsulate, layout blinds, those little hand warmer thingys, 24 hour Mcdonalds, high end decoys. But you aren't talking about them being a problem. Lets face it while there our less people hunting more people our hunting for longer periods of time due to technology. During the 70's that most hunter hours occured during the first 2 days of the season while currently there our fewer hunters than the 70's that they our hunting equal amount of time spread over an entire season. You wanna talk about dealing with Hunting pressure I will listen but it must be shared by the entire community not just one group and it must not interfer with Hunting oppurtinity.

I have lost spots to walk in hunters, mud boats, airboats, eagles, you name it but it is an equal oppurinity for everthing because it is a public marsh and our tax dollars our license sale went towards that together not seperately in groups and it is the American way blaming our problems on one group is what hitler did not what Utah Waterfowlers should be doing.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> Jimmy, I spell it "Jon". And you left off the "r" in your poll.
> 
> I think 1BandMan is spot on. A new technology has been unleashed on our marshes, and the Division has done very little to measure or limit their impact. How long will it take to put restrictions in place? IMO, as soon as the MM was introduced into Utah's public marshes, monitoring their impact should have been instituted, and sensible restrictions were a fait accompli. It's going to happen, the question is when. Will the Wildlife Board and Division act now or wait another five years?
> 
> If you talk to the public land managers, they'll tell you the ATV is the worst thing ever to happen to our mountains. If left unrestricted, MMs will be seen in the same light in the not-too-distant future.


Ya all the atv has ever done is create thousands of jobs, and start a multi billion dollar industrie. Which has lead to millions of dollars being funneled into the local and global economy. And also contributing more money to federal and state wildlife programs.
Ya they really suck don't they. 
What has your horse done. **** all over the mountain.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I wonder if paddler post on car forums that they need to give up their cars and walk to work. 

If I make an hybrid mud motor will that be ok? I could use a wrecked prius.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > There are a far less percentage of mm runners vs. other hunting methods.
> ...


There are bank robbers, judges, school teachers, petty thieves, social workers, murderers, etc. that all pay taxes and contribute and/or take from society as well, some are very good at what they do due to technology or otherwise as well. 
I don't have a problem with some folks being regulated more than others,......... in the marsh or otherwise.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> You ain't just $h!tting that I believe mm noise runs ducks out of an area faster than being shot at.


You really want ton know what push birds out of here faster then any thing.It called weather. soon as everything freeze birds are gone they wont stick around of they don't have open water and feed.Sorry that will push birds out of here before anything.The last couple years we have had a freeze before thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Absolutely not. Mm hunters and foot soldiers share the exact same areas that mm's do. In fact, foot soldiers have more access to more marsh than mm's do. If it gets crowded in one area, the mm runners that would now be foot soldiers would walk 5 miles into the marsh proving that they work hard for their birdsI agree, they are not on the same level. Carp and phrag are evasive species that need to be erradicated. Mm's are a lot tougher in regards to water quality and salinity issues than carp are. Phrag doesn't make near the noise a mm does and doesn't travel around at high rates of speed either
> 
> There are bank robbers, judges, school teachers, petty thieves, social workers, murderers, etc. that all pay taxes and contribute and/or take from society as well, some are very good at what they do due to technology or otherwise as well.
> I don't have a problem with some folks being regulated more than others,......... in the marsh or otherwise.


People our inherinitly lazy if you banned MM people would quit the sport or owercrowd the easy accessable area's or got to other area's where boats our still allowed.

Well you say water quality and salinity issues, so that is why there is multi million dollar project on Utah lake to remove carp and not boats. MM don't even hold a candle to millions of carp that our in our waterways.

Speed, and noise has nothing to do with it even if your walking you would still cause disturbance issues. Least we forgot that majority of GSL is unaccessable by mud motor.

Groups being regulated isn't that what the Nazi's did to the Jews?

I will say this if you our talking about overuse of mud motor in wma due to hunting pressure, I would agree, but when you start talking ecology problems that they our causing your just being ridicolous. Regulations in Hunting should be for everyone not just against one user group.

You want better hunting in Utah. Spray and Treat Phragmites, Carp. Have sensible regulations that apply to everyone, Split Seasons, Lower Bag Limits, Enforcement of Possesion Limits. 300,000 acres reopened up to hunting due to phragmites control would be great that is almost 5 Bear River Bird Refuges.

So Spray Me
Phragmites


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Phragmites said:


> So Spray Me


Classic! i like it Thom!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I cant for the life of me understand why we have 7 pages of a pissing contest for 3 or 4 dudes. Yes, they are entitled to their opinion, but we are giving in to the arguement they want to have. 

maybe I'll make a special interest group trying to ban anyone who paddles into a marsh. Ban EVERY single motorless boat that doesnt have a tender boat with it. My personal statistics that I took one day, a long time ago show that 100% of the accidents that happen in the marsh were caused directly by the users of motorless hunters! Maybe i'll start a facebook page in support called "paddle the paddlers out of the marsh" in an effort to "share" the marsh equally. Then I'll get 4 or 5 supporters and go kick up a major stink at the local DNR meetings until they bans everything I dont agree with. Our moto will be "Do it for the children!" See how stupid you guys sound?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I cant for the life of me understand why we have 7 pages of a **** contest for 3 or 4 dudes. Yes, they are entitled to their opinion, but we are giving in to the arguement they want to have.
> 
> maybe I'll make a special interest group trying to ban anyone who paddles into a marsh. Ban EVERY single motorless boat that doesnt have a tender boat with it. My personal statistics that I took one day, a long time ago show that 100% of the accidents that happen in the marsh were caused directly by the users of motorless hunters! Maybe i'll start a facebook page in support called "paddle the paddlers out of the marsh" in an effort to "share" the marsh equally. Then I'll get 4 or 5 supporters and go kick up a major stink at the local DNR meetings until they bans everything I dont agree with. Our moto will be "Do it for the children!" See how stupid you guys sound?


If you feel that paddlers in canoes or other craft hurt waterfowl hunting, cause problems for the environment, are bad for waterfowl and in the best interest of sportsman for them to be erradicated from the marsh, or whatever other negative issues not mentioned that canoes or other paddled craft cause for the birds and the areas they live in, give it a go.

I'm all for what is best for waterfowl, the environment, and the future, unlike others who are interested in their investment and what they themselves have to loose rather than what the birds and environment have to loose.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not. Mm hunters and foot soldiers share the exact same areas that mm's do. In fact, foot soldiers have more access to more marsh than mm's do. If it gets crowded in one area, the mm runners that would now be foot soldiers would walk 5 miles into the marsh proving that they work hard for their birdsI agree, they are not on the same level. Carp and phrag are evasive species that need to be erradicated. Mm's are a lot tougher in regards to water quality and salinity issues than carp are. Phrag doesn't make near the noise a mm does and doesn't travel around at high rates of speed either
> ...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not. Mm hunters and foot soldiers share the exact same areas that mm's do. In fact, foot soldiers have more access to more marsh than mm's do. If it gets crowded in one area, the mm runners that would now be foot soldiers would walk 5 miles into the marsh proving that they work hard for their birdsI agree, they are not on the same level. Carp and phrag are evasive species that need to be erradicated. Mm's are a lot tougher in regards to water quality and salinity issues than carp are. Phrag doesn't make near the noise a mm does and doesn't travel around at high rates of speed either
> ...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> Phragmites said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Wow first politics and now religion. I thought this was a hunting information forum. 
Best part of Utah hunting is 2/3 of the hunters are in church on Sunday. But don't worry the rest of use will look over the marsh for you that day.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> I'm all for what is best for waterfowl


I have read this argument several times in these crazy long threads. Isn't the best thing for waterfowl to STOP shooting at them with shotguns?

Just wondering :roll:


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

So much for this thread not becoming an arguing thread eh Jeff. Ha ha  Why anyone would suggest limiting hunting opportunity and reducing bag limits is beyond me. Once they take it you won't get it back. Also, what's all this talk about mm not sharing the marsh? I have never once told anyone they can't come out and hunt no matter their means of travel. Rest areas rest areas rest areas!!!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for what is best for waterfowl
> ...


I'll take a jab at your question. 
In the web of life, I think we can be a part of things both negative and postive. Hunters are predators, just like birds of prey, coyotes, skunk, fox, whatever. Whe are, however, the ultimate predator. If we are responsible predators, the web of life continues to be balanced. If we are not responsible we can upset that balance.

Funny you asked the question........that's what, at least in my eyes, the thread is about, not about methods of hunting or who's getting screwed out of what, its about the watefowl and what is best for them, not us.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


I believe Jeff started this thread as a means to gather information and opinions in what we can all do to keep that balance. It unfortunately has turned into a pissing match about mm vs walkers vs paddlers. There are better things we can do and should be focusing on for the birds instead if arguing your preferred method of travel.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Correction. * Mojo started this thread. I'm all crossed. Seems every thread has turned into a mm vs walker vs paddler arguement.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

1BandMan said:


> Hunters are predators, just like birds of prey, coyotes, skunk, fox, whatever. Whe are, however, the ultimate predator. If we are responsible predators, the web of life continues to be balanced. If we are not responsible we can upset that balance.


We do not need to hunt to survive like these other animals. I have not seen a McDonalds for skunk or fox. We choose to hunt. That is not a fair comparison.



1BandMan said:


> Funny you asked the question........that's what, at least in my eyes, the thread is about, not about methods of hunting or who's getting screwed out of what, its about the watefowl and what is best for them, not us.


If MM are hurting the lower layers of the marsh then why is there no talk about banning everyone from entering the marsh? Should we all stay on the dike? And don't allow a dog to enter the marsh to retrieve a downed bird. Their 4 legs might do some damage.

If MM are creating too much noise then we should all have repressors for our shotguns.

If phrag is choking the marsh then we should remove it.

If you are interested in is what is BEST for the waterfowl then stop hunting them all together. If you were to ask a duck what is best for them what do you think a duck would say? Please dont run your boats in my house or please stop shooting at me and my family?

Once we start with restrictions we are ALL going to loose!!!! Then there will not be anything to "Share".

We live in one of the best waterfowl hunting areas in the country and all this talk is going to give us one of the waterfowl watching areas in the country. I am sure that PETA, Bird watching groups and the sort are loving the cluster that we are creating for ourselves.

I am done here.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Jeff- say I'm out in the marsh any time of year. Is there anything I can do on my own to remove phrag? Would hacking it with a chainsaw be productive? Is it illegal to cut that stuff down? I think educating people on it would be helpful. I'm willing to help but don't know the best route.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for what is best for waterfowl
> ...


That is gonna be what they go after next, we will all have to use slings or bows. :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hunters are predators, just like birds of prey, coyotes, skunk, fox, whatever. Whe are, however, the ultimate predator. If we are responsible predators, the web of life continues to be balanced. If we are not responsible we can upset that balance.
> ...


Can you honestly go there, really? That dogs and people cause as much damage as mud motors&#8230;&#8230;..really?
As far as noise&#8230;&#8230;read back a couple of pages. For people with guns vs. mudmotors, everyone would have to have 3 cases of shells, a fully automatic shotgun with a 50 round clip and run through the marsh 2 to 10 miles at 10 to 30 miles an hour and shoot every shell whether they saw a duck or not to come close to duplicating the noise of a mudmotor. Yea, that would be nasty for sure.
As far as you interviewing ducks, I'd say that this is an example that your about your mudmotor, not for the ducks. I'm just guessing (probably an educated guess) that being a member of the mad motor association that your not responding to "what is best for the duck argument" very objectively.

I


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

This mm noise arguement is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read. I want my 20 minutes back. Preach on bandman.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Like I said, we are part of the web of life. As mentioned we are the ultimate predators (with Mikey D's, Wendy's and the like to eat if we choose to). We can be responsible predators or we can upset the balance by doing whatever we want to do unchecked.

I nor anyone else on here has asked anyone to stop hunting or putting away their shotguns. There are people questioning whether we are doing what is best for the sport and best for the ducks. 
Other states have adopted mm free areas if not totallly banned mud motors and have been pleased with the results. They did this due to the damage they cause to the marsh as well as the disturbance that they cause to the ducks, geese, and other avian who use the marsh. 
I to, believe that it would be a postive step in the direction of "what is best for waterfowl" and "sharing the marsh."

Yes, I know you guys have heartburn over "sharing the marsh" statement, but for one group to go unchecked in the marsh as mm's have, "sharing the marsh" is an accurate look at folks who seem to have thier own best interest and the interest in their mud motor investments in mind rather than what is best for the sport and best for the waterfowl.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

Well now!!! I think you all need to hang it up right now for the interest of the birds, While I feel you may have a point of overuse in the marsh from mudmotor. We really need to work together to get 3.5 million dollars in funding to treat phragmites if we don't we will see more and more acerage lost every year and more and more cost , If we get the DWR and FFSL to deal with the problem as a whole instead of fragments of it inside of WMA's over the entire ecosystem which is the GSL wetlands you will see more birds and you will see less hunting pressure. That is the real threat to waterfowl hunting in the state. Now is the time to Unite not Divide. That my last post on this thread.

So Spray Me
Phragmites


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Phragmites said:


> Well now!!! I think you all need to hang it up right now for the interest of the birds, While I feel you may have a point of overuse in the marsh from mudmotor. We really need to work together to get 3.5 million dollars in funding to treat phragmites if we don't we will see more and more acerage lost every year and more and more cost , If we get the DWR and FFSL to deal with the problem as a whole instead of fragments of it inside of WMA's over the entire ecosystem which is the GSL wetlands you will see more birds and you will see less hunting pressure. That is the real threat to waterfowl hunting in the state. Now is the time to Unite not Divide. That my last post on this thread.
> 
> So Spray Me
> Phragmites


I like it. :O||: but again I'm gonna ask what can I do. Everyone says get rid of frag. Ok great. Now what can I do? How are we going to implement it? Where should I expend my energy and money?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Phragmites said:


> Well now!!! I think you all need to hang it up right now for the interest of the birds, While I feel you may have a point of overuse in the marsh from mudmotor. We really need to work together to get 3.5 million dollars in funding to treat phragmites if we don't we will see more and more acerage lost every year and more and more cost , If we get the DWR and FFSL to deal with the problem as a whole instead of fragments of it inside of WMA's over the entire ecosystem which is the GSL wetlands you will see more birds and you will see less hunting pressure. That is the real threat to waterfowl hunting in the state. Now is the time to Unite not Divide. That my last post on this thread.
> 
> So Spray Me
> Phragmites


I agree that phrag needs to be eradicated, period. No arguement there. This should be one of the priorities of the marsh if not number 1 priority. Again, no arguement. Habitat stamp that goes to spraying only, not to the general fund? Voluntary donations? I'm up for whatever that will give us a leg up and the eventual erradication of this noxious weed as well.

As far as me hanging it up, I only hunt what I eat, so I'm not that big of threat, especially compared to some who probably still have ducks and/or geese in their freezer they forgot about until they shoot more Saturday after next which will remind them and they'll throw it out in the trash to make room in their freezer for this season.

Tell me that didn't pinch a nerve for some of you after reading it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kdub said:


> Correction. * Mojo started this thread. I'm all crossed. Seems every thread has turned into a mm vs walker vs paddler arguement.


These posts always turn into the same old song and dance, usually we would let sleeping dogs lie, but............ in this case it bears revisiting this argument often.

Why you might ask, do we need to revisit it so often? It is a really simple answer.

When they first unveiled the anti MM proposal, it met with such vocal and organized opposition from the majority of hunters that they knew it was doomed to failure through the DNR's established system for public input of proposals. It got nowhere at the RAC's that they bothered to show up at to present the proposal. H*ll we (the opposed) even showed up in force at a couple of RAC's that the share the marsh crowd skipped to go fishing.

So they choose to try and backdoor the established system of public input and gets it approved by presenting it directly to the wildlife board instead of going through the RAC's so that there was not any public comment on it. :shock: that course of action smelled like horse manure to most.



Kdub said:


> This mm noise arguement is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read. I want my 20 minutes back. Preach on bandman.


I have never heard of a more ridiculous set of accusations made to justify a proposed restriction in my life than the crap they pull out of their a**es to support their position, that's probably why Jon's option is so popular in the poll. :lol:

Just imagine how much farther ahead the battle to control phraq would have been if they had only joined thier efforts in that fight versus constantly diverting the time and resources of those already fighting that battle by forcing them to stop and counter "Share the Marsh".

And yet they clain they are just sticking up for the resource. :shock: I didn't and still don't buy that train of thought.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Its very very simple.

Comparison........would you like some arseholes ripping up and down a trail near your tree stand? If the said arseholes did indeed rip up and down the trail in their grizzly's, king quads, UTV's, Bruteforce's, what have you, would you sit and try to figure out why no deer passed by you. Would you then blame the stand of thistle that was just off the trail? Probably so.

If you've got 1000's of mm's ripping up and down the marsh, you don't believe that this bothers the waterfowl within the marsh? Mm's aren't the most quiet equipment I've ever heard. 

I realize how much some of you love your boats and mm's. I can understand that many of your investments are of huge dollar value and if any measures were taken to limit or ban you from any part of the marsh that this would be considered an direct attack on you and an act of war. 
I know quite a few guys who are just like you. They will fight to the bitter end to keep their gas pig suburbans, corvettes, excursions, etc that get gallons to the mile at $3.50 a gallon too. Not smart, but they won't budge either. They cant afford to run them, but by God, they wont get rid of them.

How are you sticking up for the resource when you mm guys are working it over so hard?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Its very very simple.
> 
> Comparison........would you like some arseholes ripping up and down a trail near your tree stand? If the said arseholes did indeed rip up and down the trail in their grizzly's, king quads, UTV's, Bruteforce's, what have you, would you sit and try to figure out why no deer passed by you. Would you then blame the stand of thistle that was just off the trail? Probably so.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true socialist! Your friend finally came out that closet on the other thread, you guys having a party????


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> If you've got 1000's of mm's ripping up and down the marsh, you don't believe that this bothers the waterfowl within the marsh? Mm's aren't the most quiet equipment I've ever heard.


wait...... i thought somewhere one of the puppets, either you are puddler said not very long ago, that a majority of hunters around here were foot soldiers or paddlers. and that MM runners were the minority. now there are THOUSANDS of MM running around in the marsh???

you gotta figure is there are THOUSAND(S) of MMs in utah, theres ATLEAST that many hunters that hunt out of them, usually more then one hunter per trip into the marsh...

seems like that would make up more than the 20% of hunters that you claim to hunt out of them....?

i dunno..... someone isnt telling the truth! :O•-: so which is it? is it THOUSANDS or maybe just a thousand?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got 1000's of mm's ripping up and down the marsh, you don't believe that this bothers the waterfowl within the marsh? Mm's aren't the most quiet equipment I've ever heard.
> ...


That number is nowhere near a thousand MM's, maybe a couple hundred max, and not all of those are out across the marshes in utah on the same day, however that number doesn't look as good for them on paper!!!, so thousands it is :lol:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1bandman
Is global warming maybe being caused by these 1000's of mm. 
Just thought you might have forgot it in your statement.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

You know, I've never sat at all the boat launches throughout the state and counted them making sure I didn't count the same ones twice. There's a bunch and getting to be more, just like the ATV craze. 

If something isn't done before long, its going to implode on itself anyway. 
I'd just kinda like to minimize the damage before it goes to far.

They guy on the other thread has a point........Killem' All, did you forget your user name and password and then decide that signing in under your name was easier to remember???????


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> 1bandman
> Is global warming maybe being caused by these 1000's of mm.
> Just thought you might have forgot it in your statement.


Choice. That is definitely choice material
Definitely shows the mentality as well as the consideration of most mm heads. Tear it up and let God or someone else sort it out later.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

They guy on the other thread has a point........Killem' All, did you forget your user name and password and then decide that signing in under your name was easier to remember???????[/quote]
I don't get it. Was that a joke?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> They guy on the other thread has a point........Killem' All, did you forget your user name and password and then decide that signing in under your name was easier to remember???????


I don't get it. Was that a joke?[/quote]

Its really waaaaaaaaaay to late to play stupid now kill'em.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, whoops. Wasn't directing that particular comment to you hoop, but it is hard to keep you mm heads apart.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> Oh, whoops. Wasn't directing that particular comment to you hoop, but it is hard to keep you mm heads apart.


Ok, you paddler cronies either


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, whoops. Wasn't directing that particular comment to you hoop, but it is hard to keep you mm heads apart.
> ...


Like I said before, I'd rather die with PETA than buddy up with some of you mm heads.
The real $h!tty thing about it, it wouldn't be that much of a choice to make either.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The funny thing is I walk more than I use my mm boat. Most of my best spots I hunt you have to walk too. 
The reason I bought a mm in the first place was to Haul my two kids gear and dogs out to spend time with them. 
I just don't understand why some people can only see one side of this. They get sonself involved that they have the only answer. 
Its like a bunch of Al Gore's running around thinking only they are right. And no amount of reason will change their mind. 
I have been to alot of states that think this way. Check out Oregon, california, Washington. These states are all going the way of private land hunting only. This is because of ideas like paddlers. It is a downward spiral once regulations are changed in a direction there is no going back. I would hate to see the great hunting in Utah be destroyed by politics. But these ideas and this agenda that is being argued here is the start of the down fall of Utah hunting.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Well that's the difference between you and me. Your welcome on my boat any day!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hoopermat said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hoopermat said:
> ...


mine too


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I talked to a guy today that works at cabelas in lacy WA. He was showing me some calls. I made the comment he was a good caller and I asked him where he hunts. We said he had to give it up because the public land was so regulated you need private land to hunt. He also told me it was not always this way. They have to draw an area and draw a blind. Then they are assigned a day to use that blind. Every bird they shoot has to be taken to a station to be checked by wildlife officers. Regulations like this have stopped him from hunting in his home area. 

Is this what you want paddler or anyone that supports these crazy ideas. If all of us don't stand together against paddler and his followers we will be hunting in Colorado soon


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a quick thought for your numbers mojo. According to your precious UWA, Utah has 24,000 duck hunters. You received 87 total votes for your poll question with everyone allowed 2 votes. So half of 87 is 43.5 . Lets round up and say 50 total people voted on your survey. If we take 50 and divide it by 24000 we get = 0.002. Now, times that by 100 and you get a percentage. It equals............... 0.2%. Nice survey. I think its safe to say most of the people that actually hunt waterfowl in this state don't frequent this site.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

cooty said:


> Just a quick thought for your numbers mojo. According to your precious UWA, Utah has 24,000 duck hunters. You received 87 total votes for your poll question with everyone allowed 2 votes. So half of 87 is 43.5 . Lets round up and say 50 total people voted on your survey. If we take 50 and divide it by 24000 we get = 0.002. Now, times that by 100 and you get a percentage. It equals............... 0.2%. Nice survey. I think its safe to say most of the people that actually hunt waterfowl in this state don't frequent this site.


So what are you trying to say? It's not like he can send a poll to all 24000 hunters. The poll is a clear gauge of the ideas and mindset of this forum.

I don't understand the bash about the poll. 
Do you think if it was a public poll it have different results. I don't think so. 
In Utah if the awareness was out to the entire state the great people of utah would be disgusted by the ideas of the activist driven agenda that is trying to be forced to people on this forum.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hoopermat said:
> ...


1bandman
That is a legit offer anytime you want to go out in my boat you are welcome. Before you bash us mm guys come out with me and then you will have some data to make a decision about us and our boats. Instead of blind criticism.


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

Hoopermat said:


> cooty said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick thought for your numbers mojo. According to your precious UWA, Utah has 24,000 duck hunters. You received 87 total votes for your poll question with everyone allowed 2 votes. So half of 87 is 43.5 . Lets round up and say 50 total people voted on your survey. If we take 50 and divide it by 24000 we get = 0.002. Now, times that by 100 and you get a percentage. It equals............... 0.2%. Nice survey. I think its safe to say most of the people that actually hunt waterfowl in this state don't frequent this site.
> ...


Its just funny to watch you guys bash on paddler with his data and then when actual math is shown to you guys you defend it. Isn't that a double standard?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

cooty said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > cooty said:
> ...


every utah hunter is not a member of this forum. but the people that are members, represent a variety of different hunters and the methods they use to hunt. youre getting guys from every group out there on this forum. a majority of us arent just MM and airboat hunters, youre getting everyone. so, in reality, while you arent getting everyones opinon, you are getting a general idea from the public.


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> cooty said:
> 
> 
> > Hoopermat said:
> ...


Shaun,

You're not even at 1% of the people who hunt! That is not even a semi-general opinion. This is a bunch of very opinionated guys who like to argue with each other. Honestly I don't have a problem with the arguing it has given me many a good laugh. Its absurd to say that this is an idea of what the general public wants. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Cooty is spot on, which is why I have posted up the Division's numbers. Even those are suspect, due to methodological problems. Sample size was even an issue with the 2010 survey, as they restricted analysis to only the respondents who hunt WMAs. That was roughly 750 hunters out of something like 18,900. So, let's not get carried away saying this or any other forum represents the opinions of Utah's waterfolwers as a whole. It's just the internet, guys. Have fun, share ideas. No big thing.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

cooty said:


> Just a quick thought for your numbers mojo. According to your precious UWA, Utah has 24,000 duck hunters. You received 87 total votes for your poll question with everyone allowed 2 votes. So half of 87 is 43.5 . Lets round up and say 50 total people voted on your survey. If we take 50 and divide it by 24000 we get = 0.002. Now, times that by 100 and you get a percentage. It equals............... 0.2%. Nice survey. I think its safe to say most of the people that actually hunt waterfowl in this state don't frequent this site.


Cooty, thanks for proving my point, my poll was never meant to used for anything other than to prove how invalid the numbers Jon is using are. My numbers are just accurate as Jon's numbers ( he has admitted that much in a post further down) and my poll questions are far more straight forward questions than what was on that other survey. I don't believe in having statements that are so vague it can be twisted to support whatever crap a group wants it to.

Maybe the DNR should let me write the next survey and require everyone who registers for a HIP number to complete it prior to getting the your #, then once and for all, the majority of Utah's waterfowls can let Paddler and the rest of you know to shut your pie holes since you do not have the support of the majority.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

maybe we should have a similiar thing to the electoral college; then guy like mojo who never ain,t got a anwser can set and explane that to us;


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Klark said:


> maybe we should have a similiar thing to the electoral college; then guy like mojo who never ain,t got a anwser can set and explane that to us;


Sorry, I don't speak or write in Dumb**S, you are going to have to find a translator, if you can!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we should have a similiar thing to the electoral college; then guy like mojo who never ain,t got a anwser can set and explane that to us;
> ...


Aaaaahhhh, just a guess, but I think he's calling you an "one upper" or "know it all."

Joel could also add a quote to his list. Calling Klark a "Dumb**S" is kind of funny since it's not a proper noun and probably shouldn't end with a capital letter either.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Klark said:
> ...


My aren't you the English major. :roll:

Klark is a dumbass, he doesn't care one way or the other, he is just a troll.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think Klark's a troll, I think he's someone's evil twin that likes to rib people and go on fishing trips.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> Cooty is spot on, which is why I have posted up the Division's numbers. Even those are suspect, due to methodological problems. Sample size was even an issue with the 2010 survey, as they restricted analysis to only the respondents who hunt WMAs. That was roughly 750 hunters out of something like 18,900. So, let's not get carried away saying this or any other forum represents the opinions of Utah's waterfolwers as a whole. It's just the internet, guys. Have fun, share ideas. No big thing.


Then how are we able to believe that the GSLWAG will properly represent the waterfowlers as a whole?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> 1bandman
> That is a legit offer anytime you want to go out in my boat you are welcome. Before you bash us mm guys come out with me and then you will have some data to make a decision about us and our boats. Instead of blind criticism.


For some reason, your offer doesn't sound that welcome. Kind of like the police officer that once told me when I was about 15 or 16, "Don't $h!t me, I'm not your mother", I'm not inclined to take you up on your offer.

I honestly don't think anyone could pursuade me to believe that mm's are good for the birds or the marsh, nor are they "just another way to access the marsh."

They've limited and banned them in other states for the same reasons that they should be here in Utah as well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> They've limited and banned them in other states for the same reasons that they should be here in Utah as well.


 :roll: if you like the hunting those states offer then by all means move there! Make sure to give us a report of how "great" the hunting actually turns out to be when you compare it to what Utah has now.

You will be disappointed.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> > 1bandman
> > That is a legit offer anytime you want to go out in my boat you are welcome. Before you bash us mm guys come out with me and then you will have some data to make a decision about us and our boats. Instead of blind criticism.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel that way. But anyway the offer stands anytime.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > They've limited and banned them in other states for the same reasons that they should be here in Utah as well.
> ...


Just how the hell do you know that? You were telling me not long ago that no state has adopted any mud motor restrictions, now you know that I'd be disappointed if I hunted there. I know that you often make clairvoyant statements often, but I really don't trust your psychic powers.

In the states that have banned or restricted them, there have been improvements with hunter feedback in their experiences in the mm less areas, as well as increase in hunter success. Are they all FOS too????


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


You really are sheltered aren't you?

I've hunted in numerous states, you can take it to the bank that Utah's water fowling is by far the best out there, but don't take my word about it, do a search and you will numerous others who have said the same thing throughout the forums.

Yeah I know guys who live and hunt in LA, I am told, they had no visible impact on number or hunter success. You can run all kinds of internet searches and find lot of folks who say the same about those restrictions.

You arm chair skirt gabbers who never get out beyond your comfort zone but want to adopt everything every other state does are going to be the death of water fowling in Utah. Those states habitat, marshes, bird populations, hunter numbers, and acreage in no way even began to compare to Utah's ecosystem, etc.

In short your argument is another case of you guys using diversionary information to get your way.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


*Wow!!!!!!*
You Mojo, with your vast waterfowl knowlege and waterfowl experience does indeed know all there is to know about waterfowl, ecosystems, and waterfowling.
Who am I or anyone else for that matter able to question such a supreme being. You sir are a waterfowl God. In Wikipedia, I'm going to put in a new entry with waterfowl God and your picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

tell me the gaylord that waering that yellow thing is mojo; i saw him out there before and i going to sick pitt on him and his stupid dog and we see how tuff he is then;


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> tell me the gaylord that waering that yellow thing is mojo; i saw him out there before and i going to sick pitt on him and his stupid dog and we see how tuff he is then;


i PROMISE you pitt isnt tougher than a 12 gauge........ :O•-:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Klark said:


> tell me the gaylord that waering that yellow thing is mojo; i saw him out there before and i going to sick pitt on him and his stupid dog and we see how tuff he is then;


And we are the agressive ones. That is a direct threat directed at mojo.  _(O)_ :shock: o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > tell me the gaylord that waering that yellow thing is mojo; i saw him out there before and i going to sick pitt on him and his stupid dog and we see how tuff he is then;
> ...


Reel em' in Klark, you've got doubles hooked clear to their buttholes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Klark said:


> tell me the gaylord that waering that yellow thing is mojo; i saw him out there before and i going to sick pitt on him and his stupid dog and we see how tuff he is then;


Klark if you ever mess with me, I'm gonna cram his head up your A** until you squeal like a pig, that's a promise from me to you. :shock:

Ya'all don't be chickens**ts, introduce yourself sometime if you are brave enough.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> *Wow!!!!!!*
> You Mojo, with your vast waterfowl knowlege and waterfowl experience does indeed know all there is to know about waterfowl, ecosystems, and waterfowling.
> Who am I or anyone else for that matter able to question such a supreme being. You sir are a waterfowl God. In Wikipedia, I'm going to put in a new entry with waterfowl God and your picture.


 :roll: Appreantly I know much more than you. I'm beginning to think you are klark, or at least he's your son!

You know if you had showed up to volunteer at any of the goose banding projects we would have let you take your pciture with that string of collars. :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Klark said:
> 
> 
> > tell me the gaylord that waering that yellow thing is mojo; i saw him out there before and i going to sick pitt on him and his stupid dog and we see how tuff he is then;
> ...


Wholly hell, triples Klark. Have you ever had triples on before?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > *Wow!!!!!!*
> ...


How do you know where I was and what I volunteer for??? Oh, thats right I'm in the presents of greatness. Sorry to question you WG.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> How do you know where I was and what I volunteer for??? Oh, thats right I'm in the *presents* of greatness. Sorry to question you WG.


hey rocket scientist, its "presence". not "presents".


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> How do you know where I was and what I volunteer for??? Oh, thats right I'm in the presents of greatness. Sorry to question you WG.


Blaaaaaa, blaaaaaaaaaaa, blaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

If you were not to chickens**t to introduce yoruself everyone would know who you were, but you are and that is it that. :lol:

I seriously doubt you even bother to volunteer anyway, prove me wrong if you can. o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know where I was and what I volunteer for??? Oh, thats right I'm in the *presents* of greatness. Sorry to question you WG.
> ...


See he is in such awe, he can't even use his grammar in the right context!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know where I was and what I volunteer for??? Oh, thats right I'm in the presents of greatness. Sorry to question you WG.
> ...


Not in your presence WG, I'm much too humble. With your supreme knowledge, foresight, intelligents, you know all, why ask?????????????


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


God(s) do tend to have that effect on people :lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Thats right but its not as funny Dumb**S.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


dont worry Mojo, he wouldnt tell me what he has done to help out or give back either... :roll:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


I already told you, you first. 
I hear all the taking going on and not so much giving back. It would be refreshing. Throw your resume out there.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


Just giving you the chance to prove all of us wrong about what we think you give back to the resource, you know even old Jon makes it out to some of the projects, I respect him for that.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> I already told you, you first.
> I hear all the taking going on and not so much giving back. It would be refreshing. Throw your resume out there.


i help out. i volunteered my time, money and resources last saturday to help out and give something back...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> Just giving you the chance to prove all of us wrong about what we think you give back to the resource, you know even old Jon makes it out to some of the projects, I respect him for that.


Nope, not gonna take the bait WG. 
In the presents of greatness, it would never be enough.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen said:
> ...


Awwwww, are you upset???? do you want to file a hurt feeling report with the mods????

-oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo-


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > I already told you, you first.
> ...


Being serious for a second, that's great. Giving back can be as enjoyable as the taking part. Building a resume is something that folks should be proud about.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats right and its not as funny Dumb**S.[/quote]

Awwwww, are you upset???? do you want to file a hurt feeling report with the mods????

-oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo-[/quote]

WG, for a supreme being, your kinda slow on the uptake.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

[quote="1BandMan

Wholly hell, triples Klark. Have you ever had triples on before?[/quote]

This thread has gone downhill pretty fast. Combined with the other one, we're about 50 pages worth. Apparently, waterfowlers are passionate or enjoy a spirited discussion, or both.

Triples is pretty good. We hooked 6 tuna at once last year, landed five. Anybody want to talk about fishing?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

the way I see it is we got those boys on the hook.............


and Klark, just wanted you to know I was dead serious about you, you can call me all the names you want but if you mess with me while out and about; you will be sorry!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> the way I see it is we got those boys on the hook.............
> 
> and Klark, just wanted you to know I was dead serious about you, you can call me all the names you want but if you mess with me while out and about; you will be sorry!


Breathe there Mojo, breathe.

I think Klark is as serious as his signature: "steel works but led gets them ded;" as well as his pitbull "pit" who retrieves all of his coots.

You really do get sucked into this internet stuff don't you??????


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > the way I see it is we got those boys on the hook.............
> ...


Not sucked in, just stating the reality of what will happen if someone goes over the line!


----------

